# Larne to Fleetwood



## Jimmccartney1 (May 16, 2010)

Larne to Fleetwood Stena Ferry 
Considering this route to Lakes this summer ... has anyone experienced the stairs from car deck to passenger area as concerned that steep staircase may be too much for wife who struggles with steps if unable to grasp both rails ..Are motorhomes invariably asked to reverse on 

thanks Jim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stena*

Hi

I seem to think that StenaLine do state that the steps are steep on their webiste.

What about SeaTruck? Primarily a freight firm, but they do convey passengers if space allows. I have no idea about deck access etc.

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Do ferries not have to provide disabled access facilities (eg lifts)?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*larne to fleetwood*

hi,

just seen this post,we are going on the fleetwood to larne on monday,i struggle on steep steps,bones play up,but we have been on this ferry twice now,and i find it not bad at all,its just 1 flight,and rail on both sides,well on the one we,ve been on. i must admit that i was a bit worried the first time,because they said about the steep stairs,and no restaurant,bar etc.,but the steps were not bad,they feed you twice,breakfast,and dinner before you get off,and free coffee,tea,juice,biscuits,

really great staff,cant do enough for you,,one of the trips the weather was really bad,and they brought me hot water,and dry biscuits,because they noticed i looked a bit green,you dont get that on p&o.

if you want a really good deal,book with caravan club,it saves over a £100.

mags


----------

